# Concordia report



## bobharrison2002 (Apr 12, 2008)

I have a pdf copy of the preliminary Italian coastguard report into the Concordia incident which I can post - if someone can give instructions! It's 61 pages long and is in English.

Bob


----------



## Mad Landsman (Dec 1, 2005)

I think that it is normally easier to give a link to the location of the pdf so that anyone interested can download it themselves. 
Just copy and paste the address bar that is shown when you have it on your screen - that should work.


----------



## bobharrison2002 (Apr 12, 2008)

Ok folks it should be at:

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/3544291/Italian Maritime MSC90 Presentation Costa Concordia.pdf

please let me know if this works

Bob


----------



## Mad Landsman (Dec 1, 2005)

Yes, that links works, thank you very much!


----------



## bobharrison2002 (Apr 12, 2008)

Thanks ML, I've never tried Public sharing on Dropbox before.
(Thumb)


----------



## fred henderson (Jun 13, 2005)

Thank you for posting this Bob. Chilling reading.


----------



## jimthehat (Aug 5, 2006)

fred henderson said:


> Thank you for posting this Bob. Chilling reading.


 all I get is an runtime error.

jim


----------



## Mad Landsman (Dec 1, 2005)

This report pretty well confirms what was put forward, by various people, on SN and gives a definitive time line. 

This is a purely technical report and, as it says, the Coastguard and the Prosecutors are both following their own processes. 

I spotted that, on page 18, there is mention of water leaking out through a watertight door - Someone did mention such a possibility at great length! 

It appears that the VDR data has not yet been made available by the Prosecutors. 

Info on what is currently happening with regard to the salvage is a little sparse because Titan/Micoperi are not apparently providing regular press releases in the way that Smit/Neri did when they were on site.


----------



## Mad Landsman (Dec 1, 2005)

jimthehat said:


> all I get is an runtime error.
> 
> jim


May I suggest that you are using Internet Explorer?

If you can use Firefox or Chrome it 'should' work OK.


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

A very interesting report. Plenty of crew nationalities on board likewise passengers.
Thanks for posting.


----------



## howardang (Aug 3, 2008)

Mad Landsman said:


> May I suggest that you are using Internet Explorer?
> 
> If you can use Firefox or Chrome it 'should' work OK.


It works fine on Internet Explorer with me but it might be worth mentioning that you need to have Dropbox installed on your computer first.

Howard


----------



## stores (Apr 8, 2007)

I have never seen so many different nationalities on one ship, allmost all from cheap labour countries


----------



## callpor (Jan 31, 2007)

Most interesting report. Thanks for posting Bob.


----------



## kewl dude (Jun 1, 2008)

*Crew Nationalities image attached*

Crew Nationalities image attached

Greg Hayden


----------



## Klaatu83 (Jan 22, 2009)

I found it interesting that the report specifically mentioned the fact that the the emergency diesel generator started up right away as soon as the ship lost power, as it should, but that, for reasons not stated, the emergency generator was "unable to connect with the emergency electrical panel". Apparently, from that point on, the only power on the ship was provided by batteries. Many aspects of this case strike me as unacceptable. However, that one strikes me as particularly unacceptable, especially in view of the fact that the ship was practically brand new. I don't know how it is in other countries, but where I come from the engineers practice firing up the emergency generator, and cutting it into the ship's electrical circuits, once a week. It may sound like a minor detail to laymen, but how many of the people who died might have survived if they had simply been better able to see where they were going in that maze of darkened passageways?

Another interesting point is the incredible diversity of nationalities among the crew. What was the common language of command? Although I'm sure they all spoke enough of a common language to be able to carry on the routine duties of their respective jobs, how well were they able to communicate with each other in an emergency situation?


----------



## Mad Landsman (Dec 1, 2005)

With regard to the lack of full lighting available after the 'blackout' it should be noted that the photographs at the time, before full capsize, show outside areas fully illuminated, particularly decks 3 and 4 which are the Muster/Assembly areas. 
All the passageways, fire doors, stairways and exits are equipped with emergency path marking light systems, which are lit at all times. 

There were only two bodies which were not recovered from Decks 3 and 4 - Both of these were in passenger accommodation decks, one on Deck 2 and one on Deck 6, which I seem to recall was a member of crew. 

From the locations of the bodies indicated on the plan and from information which has otherwise been published, I would say that the deaths were mainly a result of the capsize rather than passengers becoming lost in the dark.


----------



## kewl dude (Jun 1, 2008)

*Passenger Nationalities*

Passenger Nationalities attached.

Greg Hayden


----------



## slick (Mar 31, 2006)

All,
Klaatu83 makes a very relevant observation about language it is the phenomena that I call the "Language of last resort".
I was told the story of the American Pilot on a Chinese crewed ship when the Steering Gear failed, it reached a point where he realised he was being completely left out of the ensuing shouting match and no one would talk to him in English in spite of his efforts as the ship collided with a pier at speed.

Yours aye,

slick


----------

